

Digitalocean vs. AWS EC2 IO performance benchmark 2015 - charliereddits
http://serverlab.org/view/2/Digitalocean-vs-AWS-EC2-IO-performance-benchmark-2015

======
charliereddits
read a new benchmark of digital ocean, looks like the CPU performance is not
good

